# Nox Flux HC 8.0 Eure meinung



## undertakers (13. Mai 2007)

So da mir gestern mein alter kona rahmen gebrochen ist brauch ich jetzt was neues. Mir gefällt der og. rahmen sehr!
jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es mit der stabilität vom rahmen und den lagern aussieht.
und noch eine frage taugt die nox nabe was??


----------



## isneduc (23. Mai 2007)

Was soll ich sagen, ich erwarte die Lieferung die nächsten Tage . Wenn ich mal gefahren bin, kann ich Dir ja sagen, wie funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topcop (23. Mai 2007)

Jo ich wart auch auf mein Packet. Dann gibts nen Bericht, ich weiß blos nicht ob es an der Inkompetenz des Händlers oder der Firma Nox liegt das das solang dauert.


----------



## isneduc (24. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade mit dem NOX gesprochen. Die Firma die die Steckachsen härtet hat ein bisschen gebummelt.

Weisst Du ich denk mir das einfach so. Würde der Hersteller Scott oder Spezialised heißen dann ginge das zack zack bei den Zulieferern. Bei einem kleineren Hersteller sagen die wahrschenlich - na und?


----------



## topcop (24. Mai 2007)

mir würd ja schon einmal ne verbindliche aussage langen wann die entlich kommen aberich wart jetzt schon über 2 monate


----------



## isneduc (24. Mai 2007)

Ich will Dir keine Hoffnung machen, aber vielleicht dauert es nicht mehr so lange. 

Ich hol mir mein Rad am Samstag ab (diriekt bei NOX). Is zwar ein Act, hätte es mir auch per Sped. zusenden lassen können, aber so habe ich Pfingsten zum rodeln


----------



## topcop (27. Mai 2007)

Jo meins ist da seit Freitag und war heut gleich mal am Geisskopf im Bikepark mit. Fotos vom Aufbau finden sich in meiner Galerie. Muss sagen der Rahmen hat mich überzeugt kann ich weiter empfehlen allerdings muss ich ihn auch auch erst noch wirklich testen

Ride on!


----------



## isneduc (29. Mai 2007)

Na, mein Lieber, was sieht dass stark aus.

Hoffe es macht dir genaus so viel Spaß, wie mir. Allerdings habe ich es, bis auf ein paar U-bahn Treppen, noch nicht testen können. Will mein neues Rodl nicht gleich in Schlamm baden - Scheiß Wetter


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Mai 2007)

@topcop:

schickes Rad! so ähnlich wollt ich mir auch ein Rad aufbauen. 
Was wiegt das gute Stück den jetzt?


----------



## topcop (1. Juni 2007)

Uhh leicht ist es nicht aber mann kann ja noch bisschen sparen. Im moment glaub so 18,2kg naja für die Fahrleistung vertretbar aber denk mit anderem hinterreifen und leichterem schlauch geht noch was weg


----------



## proclimber (2. Juni 2007)

gewicht kannst du viel mit nem DHX Air sparen und evtl. Latexschläuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239656 (27. April 2012)

hallo leute,
nach tagelangen telefonaten mit dem hÃ¤ndler und zwischenhÃ¤ndler, kann ich mir endlich mein nox flux hc8.0 bestellen. (was ne aktion)
mit nem preis von 2600.- ist das bike einigermaÃen gut ausgestattet,oder was sagt ihr dazu?
*Modell*
*Model*
*NOX Flux HC 8.0 Pro*



*Rahmen*
*Frame*
NOX Framekit Flux HC 8.0, black, S / M
*DÃ¤mpfer*
*Rearshock*
Rock Shox Ka ge RC 222mm, 22.2/8mm, 500 lbs, Tuning C Level
*RahmenhÃ¶he*
*Frame size*
SM / 16â
*Farbe (Serie)*
*Color*
black anodized
*Gabel*
*Fork*
Rock Shox Totem 2step, 1.1/8 ahead, black, travel 180mm
*Steuersatz*
*Headset*
NOX SPOOK.R 1.5>1.1/8 gold
*Vorbau*
*Stem*
NOX Headhunter Stem white
*Lenker*
*Handlebar*
NOX Crook black, 710mm
*Griffe*
*Grips*
NOX Sticky Race, white
*SattelstÃ¼tze*
*Seatpost*
NOX Fat Post 30.9
*Sattelklemme*
*Seat clamp*
NOX Quick Pin 34.9
*Sattel*
*Saddle*
Selle Seta, black
*Kurbeln*
*Crankset*
Truvativ Holzfeller OCT 1.1, 170mm, 38T
*Innenlager*
*Bottom bracket*
Truvativ Howizer Team 83
*KettenfÃ¼hrung*
*Chainguide*
eThirteen, SRS Plus, 36-40T, AL backplate black, bashguard white
*Pedale*
*Pedals*
Flat Pedal, black
*Schaltwerk*
*Rear derailleur*
SRAM X7, medium cage, 9 speed
*Umwerfer*
*Front derailleur*
-
*Schalthebel links*
*Shifter left*
-
*Schalthebel rechts*
*Shifter right*
SRAM X7 Trigger 9-speed, rear
*Ritzelpaket*
*Cassette*
SRAM PG 950, 11-32
*Kette*
*Chain*
SRAM PC 971
*Bremsen vorne*
*Brake front*
Avid Elixir R, PM, 203mm front, 850mm
*Bremsen hinten*
*Brake rear*
Avid Elixir R, 203mm rear, 1500mm
*Bremshebel vorne*
*Brakelever front*
-
*Bremshebel hinten*
*Brakelever rear*
-
*Felgen vo. / hi.*
*Rims*
2 x Mavic EX 721, 32H, black
*Speichen vo. / hi.*
*Spokes*
64 x DT Competition black 2.0 / 1.8, Nippels 14mm black
*Nabe vorne*
*Hub front*
NOX Team DH20 32H weiss
*Nabe hinten*
*Hub rear*
NOX Team DH150 32H weiss
*Reifen vo. /  hi.*
*Tires*
Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride, Triple Nano, 26 x 2.5


----------



## ElMojito (10. Mai 2013)

Moin, könnte mir jemand nen Steuersatz für das Flux HC 8.0 empfehlen?
Hab nen 2010er Champion Rahmen hier rumliegen und wollte den aufbauen... möchte ne Boxxer oder Fox 40 einbauen, also brauch ich nen Redeuziersteuersatz... Am liebsten mit geschlitztem Gabelkonus  nur weiß ich nicht ganz genau welcher steuersatz gut passt... Einpressen ect. Is aber kein Problem, damit kenne ich mich aus....

Mfg


----------



## Paran0id (10. Mai 2013)

Naja da der HC ein durchgängiges 1.5 Steuerrohr hat brauchste eben einen 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Reduziersteuersatz. Ich hatte z.B. so einen verbaut in meinem Flux (mit Lyrik) 

http://www.bike24.de/p147343.html

die hier wären mit geschlitztem Konus:

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=473


----------



## ElMojito (10. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort! 
Dass ich nen Reduziersteuersatz brauch wusste ich ja, ging mir mehr ums Material Weiß halt nicht, welche Hersteller da gut sind... Die Namen kenn ich alle, nur welcher taugt halt nicht... Geschlitzten Gabelkonus will ich halt, da ich zwischendurch mal die Gabel auf die schnelle wechseln wollte.... Und da nicht ständig den konus von der Gabel kloppen und wieder drauf hämmern...


----------

